# Miss Jessie's Curly hair products



## Playedinloops (Jul 27, 2012)

I ordered a few samples from Miss Jessie's, which you can get for free through their website, and I think I'm in love. I know I've been trying to get people on board with devacurl, and I still like devacurl, but Miss Jessie's offers a sulfate free shampoo with suds! I haven't tried it yet, but it's on its way to me. Today I tried their curly meringue, after doing my normal devacurl shampoo and conditioner. My hair is so soft and the curls still look beautiful and frizz free. Also another +1 for Miss Jessie's is the smell. It's amazing!!! 

What do you think? Have you tried any Miss Jessie's products?


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm curious--I don't have curly hair, but it is pretty wavy, and I would like something that really enhances that. Would these products do that well?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 27, 2012)

It looks like it, I"m not sure though, my hair is super curly. If you go to http://www.missjessies.com/ and click on "download brochure" it shows what products work best for wavy hair!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious--I don't have curly hair, but it is pretty wavy, and I would like something that really enhances that. Would these products do that well?


 Yes.


----------



## astokes (Jul 27, 2012)

I have very wavy/some ringlets and I love the samples I got. They include the hardcopy brochure with the samples. : )


----------



## shandimessmer (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered a few samples from Miss Jessie's, which you can get for free through their website, and I think I'm in love. I know I've been trying to get people on board with devacurl, and I still like devacurl, but Miss Jessie's offers a sulfate free shampoo with suds! I haven't tried it yet, but it's on its way to me. Today I tried their curly meringue, after doing my normal devacurl shampoo and conditioner. My hair is so soft and the curls still look beautiful and frizz free. Also another +1 for Miss Jessie's is the smell. It's amazing!!!
> 
> What do you think? Have you tried any Miss Jessie's products?


 I did the 3 free samples offer they had going. I haven't tried them yet, but I was super impressed with the size of the "free" samples and the packaging. I've heard a bunch of people talking about Miss Jessie's recently, so i can't wait to try them out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 27, 2012)

I had the chance to meet with them at CPNA this past weekend, yes I have a blog article pending on it. Their newest one Pillow Soft Curls smells like Downy - a smell I find pleasant - and it's one I'll be using on myself soon.


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 27, 2012)

Yay! Most shampoos leave my hair looking really boring.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 28, 2012)

I actually just discovered these and already ordered some samples. I will let you know how it goes. I have straight hair but both of my daughters have wavy hair so we will see.


----------



## ladygrey (Aug 4, 2012)

So, I got my samples and tested them out. I got the super slip sudsy shampoo, creme de la creme conditioner, and the curly meringue. My hair was crazy and awesomely wavy this morning, but SO greasy and weighed down! I think it's the shampoo that did it, which I found really heavy and slimy. I rewashed my hair because it was so bad (I pulled it up, just hoping to leave it be until tonight, but my husband was like,  uhhh...what's up with your hair?) and I used my shu shampoo, the conditioner, and the meringue, and all is fine now. I brushed through my hair so the waves are minimal, but my hair is crazy soft now.


----------



## freddygirl (Oct 23, 2012)

I had tried the Quick Curls that I received from a Birchbox sample and was very intrigued. It really brought out my curls but left a layer of frizzy on top. But it was enough to interest me into checking out the line. I found their website and ordered samples of the conditioner and the Pillow Soft Curls. Oh. My. God. I fell in love with the curls immediately!!!  The clincher was that a friend of mine came to visit the other night (he happens to be gay and VERY honest about what looks good on me and what doesn't). The first words out of his mouth were "your hair looks FANTASTIC". SOLD!!!!

My hair has a pretty strong curl/wave/frizz. The back of my hair is wavy, the front is more curly and the frizz lives on top and in the back.

But the results were awesome enough that a few people (friends and my sister) have ordered their own samples after seeing what it did for my hair.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 23, 2012)

I love Miss Jessie's products and I hate Miss Jessie's products. Here's what I wrote on my blog the other night.

*Miss Jessie's Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo, CrÃ¨me de la Curl Cleansing CrÃ¨me &amp; CrÃ¨me de la CrÃ¨me Conditioner.*  I love the Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo but it really does remind me of kids goop and every time I pour some out it's like a slimy creamy concoction that I want to play with. The *CrÃ¨me de la Curl Cleansing CrÃ¨me* smells really nice and if you're not use to a cleansing cream (such as WEN or Miss Jessie's) then it's feels really strange since there is no lather at all. The *CrÃ¨me de la CrÃ¨me Conditioner* loving that as well however the draw back to using the Miss Jessie's is my hair is really shiny to the point it looks oily if I use too much. I've learned a little goes a long way with Miss Jessie's products.

Now the reason I hate Miss Jessie's products is because can weigh down my hair if I use the products too often or use too much. I love how shiny my hair is but if I use it too often or too much instead of shiny hair I have oily looking hair.

I have Pillow Talk which I also like very much for that Downy smell and I have Quick Curls that I used on my boys (their hair is now short again so I've put that away for now but when I used it on them it tamed their frizzy ringlets). I have a ton of 2 oz products that I also bought during their 50% off back-to-school sale that I have yet to use.


----------

